# acepromazine for goats?



## carlsmom (Apr 23, 2008)

Can you give a goat acepromazine ? I have 25mg. tablets. I have a nubian weather, that's a real handful. No one has done anything with his hooves, and they need a good trim. The guy that does my horse will be here in the morning. He said he would do it but I would like to make it a little easier for both of them. I have given it to my dogs and horse, just wanted to make sure goats can handle it. He weighs about 125 lbs. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know if I'd try acepromazine on goats...I never heard of it... but did look it up...it is a tranquilizer...and I wouldn't want to risk losing the goat just for a trim...  ...I would recommend just being patient with the goat and do it slowly...tell him to quit....he will try to pull his hoof out of your hand...just keep holding on to it ...don't let him pull his hoof out...when he quits pulling trim again...repeat...there will be a fight..but in my opinion.. it is not good.. to tranquilize just to trim him....they need to learn to be patient and get trimmed...even if they don't like it....everytime you trim... and work with him...the easier it gets... :wink: :greengrin:
good luck... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

someone holds his head and he wont be a problem. I trim unruly goats at times by myself - the guy needs to not be such a wimp! thats what their job is!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: there ya go... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just have him caught and ready when the guy comes. the less worked up he is the better. So do the chasing (if needed) before so that he is calm when the trim job is to be done. I have held horses for the shoer who were friendly and nice but when it came time for the trim they werent to happy. So he has to be use to a little movement from the animal.

Goats just react out of fear - so keeping your actions light and voice even is important to calm them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't of said it better stacey..... :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

In the book goat medicine they talk about using Acepromazine maleate at .05 to .10 mg/kg iv for preanesthetic sedation. 

Not sure I would use it for simple hoof trimming. I do have a bottle of the stuff in case I have colic in one of my horses. In an emergency I would probably try it on a goat, but not for something simple.

If he's really bad then just pin him on the ground while someone trims his feet. Thats what I do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

carlsmom...how did the trimming go?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I just had an idea for your goat.  We use Rescue Remedy A LOT with our animals, big and small, humans too. It is all-natural and will not make him sleep or do anything physical to him, but WILL calm him down.

Here's a site to look at about Rescue Remedy for pets. http://www.rescueremedy.com/pets/

Just an idea.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Carlsmom, 
I didn't see your posting until just now. I have used it at work for goats as pre anesthetic, and to keep them quiet if need be. 
You need to be very careful in using Ace as it decreases heart rate and breathing. If it is way cold at your place, wait till it warms up if you can. Go by the mgs/ml mgs/kg ratio...remember 1 lb = 2.2 kgs..lemme know if you need help ..if you decide to use it. I did use it at home on an eatremly obnoxious LOWD goat I was selling..he was naughty, and per my vet it kept him quiet and happy for a while..


----------

